# Can't use his back legs



## Sanstar

Hi, today when I got up I noticed Boo couldn't get up off of his bed. He cannot stand on his own at all. His back legs just aren't working. He has hip displaysia as well as arthritus. He has been on Deramaxx for years. 
Since today is Sunday I have had a hard time getting ahold of a vet. After about 10 calls and 45 minutes I finally got ahold of one and he said it doesn't sound life threatening but to increase his Deramaxx for today and get him to the vet first thing in the morning. So I did increase his dosage and am going to call around tomorrow first thing and hopefully get him to a vet so they can look at him and get xrays.
Boo is 10 years old and for the most part is very healthy. He was walking fine yesterday. He never runs because of the arthritus and sometimes he limps a little but he has never fully lost control of his back legs before, and since this was so sudden it really has me worried alot.
All I can do is keep him comfortable and keep a close eye on him today. I am not sure how to get him up to let him go to the bathroom though. I am bringing his food and water to him. He is laying on his bed and I have the air conditioning on. 
Also he doesn't seem to be in any pain at all. Which is making me think he might be paralyzed. So that even scares me more.
I guess all I can do is wait and see what the vet says tomorrow and go from there.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

You can use a towel or piece of sturdy fabric to create a sling to help him move around - like this product:

http://www.k-9caddie.com/images/top-banner%20copy.jpg

Have you tried pinching the skin between his back toes? If you pinch hard and he doesn't react - then it sounds like he might be paralyzed.

And if he isn't in pain then the Deramaxx won't help any. I'd try a couple anti-inflammatories.


----------



## scannergirl

No words of advice from me, just (((((hugs))))) for you and Boo. Hope this is easily fixable and PLEASE keep us posted.


----------



## Sanstar

I just tried pinching between his back toes. He responded when I did his left one but no response from the right one. Also I tried the sling, I was able to get him outside but he didnt go to the bathroom. I will try again later.
He still has his appetite, because he just ate without any problems so that is good. And like I said, he doesn't seem to be in any pain at all right now.
I am not sure what kind of anti inflamatory to give him other then deramaxx. 
Tnanks for the replies and suggestions I really appreciate it. I will keep you posted on how he is doing.


----------



## LandosMom

i don't mean to stress you out any more but i would try and take him to an emergency vet. it could be HD related but could also be some sort of spinal compression. if he has spinal compression it is important that treatment happen immediately according to my vet when this happened to my dog.


----------



## Sanstar

I would love to be able to take him right now to an emergency vet. So far the closest one is about 2 hours away although maybe there is one closer in a smaller city. I will have to call around some of the smaller areas around here. Another problem is that I am agoraphobic and have panic attacks. Which basically means I cannot travel more then about 20 minutes away from home without having a full blown panic attack. I have not left the city where I live in about 10 years. But I am going to call around right now. Thanks for the reply and suggestion.


----------



## arycrest

So sorry this happened to your dog. I've never had a dog that suddenly couldn't walk like this so really don't have any suggestions. As someone else mentioned, it may be a back/disc problem, or perhaps a "pinched" nerve, a sprain - lots of things that could suddenly happen that could cause him to lose the ability to use his back legs. If you need for him to go an ER, could you have a friend take him since you're unable to leave town?

Have you tried any type of therapy to see if you can overcome the agoraphobia?


----------



## Sanstar

He has an appointment at 8am to get xrays done. Both emergency vets I spoke with said that it didn't sound life threatening. But as was already mentioned, it could be very serious and should be taken care of asap. Since he seems comfortable and has an appetite I am going to just keep a close eye on him tonight and get him in for xrays first thing in the morning. 
All I can do is hope it is not too serious like paralysis. Maybe its something not as bad, like a pinched nerve as you mentioned. He is a tough dog and has been through alot in his life. I will keep everyone posted on how he is doing. And thank you for the suggestions and replies.


----------



## arycrest

Please let us know what you find out.

Give him a big hug!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Hoping things are better today.


----------



## Sanstar

Well, I took Boo to the vet today. They did xrays and blood work and said everything looked fine. The vet gave me 50mg Tramadol to give him 4 pills twice a day along with 100mg Deramaxx once a day. 
Boo still has no use of his hind legs at all. The vet seems to think that this pain medicine is going to help him get better in a few days. But like I told the vet, Boo doesn't seem to be in any pain at all. I don't think he can even feel his hind legs. Although touching his back feet he will move his legs a bit so the vet said he is not paralyzed.
Also he has not went to the bathroom in 2 days now. I asked the vet if he drained his urine for him while he was knocked out and he said he didn't. I told him I was really concerned about Boo not going to the bathroom but the vet said that when he needs to go he will go.
So anyway that was $487 and Boo is no better then before. I guess my next option is to either wait a few days and see if he gets better and uses the bathroom or get him to another vet. But I can't mess around with local vets anymore. I have to get him somewhere where they will help him which is in Columbus. Unfortunatley that is 2 hours from me. So I will have to find a way to get him there.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Hmmm, I'm personally not satisfied about your vet's assessment of Boo. As several other people have said it could be a pinched nerve or other type of nerve damage or a disc problem. The fact that he's not going to the bathroom is very worrisome and you certainly should have been shown how to express his bladder. It sounds like his brain isn't getting the signal that he needs to go but then again, if that were the case wouldn't he just be going whenever? 

Is there someone else who could drive him for you? Which city are you in--maybe we can help find a specialist closer to you?


----------



## LandosMom

ack. what did they xray? did the vet rule out spinal compression? 

this sounds so similar to my Harper. she had spinal compression. the doctor said that if we were going to try surgery to reverse it it had to be done within 24-48 hours.

is this your regular vet?


----------



## Sanstar

Yes this is his regular vet. They xray'd his spine and his hips. He said his spine looked ok, and he didn't see anything wrong although he said he cannot do an MRI and he told me no one around here can. Thats why he needs to go to Columbus. He showed me his hip displaysia on the xrays. But Boo has had hip displaysia since he was 1 year old.
I am more and more concerned about him not going to the bathroom. I made a harness that I use to lift his back end and I take him into the yard to go but he just wont go. I don't know how to express his bladder or bowels. I wish I could at least do that for him though. And tonight he is not eating. This is the first time ever that he has not had an appetite. I even put canned pumpkin in his bowl.
I called the emergency vet in Columbus and they said I could bring him in anytime since they are open 24 hours. I have a friend coming over Wednesday to help me take care of Boo. So he will at least have someone here 24/7. And she said she might be able to get him to Columbus for me.
Thanks for all the replies. I will keep you posted on how things go.


----------



## GSD10

Sounds like you are doing all you can for your boy to keep him comfortable. It is so scary when they can't move and all we want to do is make them comfortable and happy. 

My thoughts are with you and Boo.


----------



## Heidigsd

I really feel bad for you and your dog







I just can't imagine that your vet thinks it's ok that he hasn't urinated in two days. they can show you how to manually express his bladder. 

http://vetmedicine.about.com/od/diseasesandconditions/tp/vetemergency.htm

I was just thinking maybe he can't go for some reason, could he have a problem with his urinary tract? I would call another animal hospital and just tell them what is going on, to me this would be an emergency.

Is there a mobile veterinarian service that you can call so they can come to your house maybe?

Michaela


----------



## BowWowMeow

At this point I think it's very dangerous that he's not going to the bathroom and this is certainly why he's not eating. His system is probably all stopped up. Can you call around locally to find a vet who will express his bladder/bowels? I think this needs to be done immediately!


----------



## arycrest

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowAt this point I think it's very dangerous that he's not going to the bathroom and this is certainly why he's not eating. His system is probably all stopped up. Can you call around locally to find a vet who will express his bladder/bowels? I think this needs to be done immediately!


I agree, especially since he hasn't urinated in two or three days.

GOOD LUCK!!! I hope you can find a good vet for him!!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Let us know how it goes. I know your situation is different. I am hoping that you can find someone to get him where he needs to be. I would just do what you were doing, calling around until you found a vet that was responsive. Good luck.


----------



## Sanstar

Today boo was able to poop and pee. He pee'd alot too. He didn't poop much but at least there was some that came out. So that is a relief (for him and me!). My friend will be here tomorrow to help me take care of him. So the next step is getting him to Columbus so he can get an MRI done.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Very good news! Is he eating again?


----------



## Sanstar

Yes he is eating and going to the bathroom fine now. He still has no use of his back legs though. I am going to call around today and see if I can find someplace closer that can do an MRI on him. Either way, I am getting an MRI done no matter where he has to go. And if for some reason no one can take him then I will just have to take him myself...although thats alot easier said then done.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

One thing that MIGHT make it a little easier-is that you know how dog people are and how supportive-knowing that we are behind you and that the place you are going is all about animals-maybe that could help. But I know it's not a matter of just walking out the door like no big deal. 

I hope you found a place for the MRI.


----------



## Sanstar

WE are on our way to OSU vet Hospital today so hopefull we will know something by this evening


----------



## chruby

Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Hoping all has gone well!


----------



## Sanstar

Okies he has fibrocartilagenous embolization. not sure how much he will recovery but the treatment is physical therapy and 2 pain meds, so with prayers and fingers crossed he may get back 100 % 

Hugggsss


----------



## BowWowMeow

What exactly is that? Can you do the pt yourself or does he have to go to the vet school for it? 

Can you get him a cart?


----------



## Sanstar

Boo went to the vet at OSU today. They diagnosed him with Fibrocartilaginous Embolization 
So I have to manually excersize his legs for him for awhile as well as try to get him to move his legs by touching his feet or anything else I can do. He also has a sling that I got from the vet to help me move him around. From what I understand, the next week will be critical as to how much he improves and how much use he is going to have of his hind legs. After a couple weeks they dont think he will improve much, yet he shouldnt get any worse either. Also the vet confirmed that Boo doesn't seem to be in any pain. He is to stay on 100mg Deramaxx as well as Tramadol 50mg
Anyway, its a relief finally having a diagnosis. And the vet at OSU seemed to do a very thorough examination, so I am pleased with that. Now I will just have to wait and see if he improves and I will help him do that as much as I can. He is very strong willed so if there is a chance for him to improve I know he will do it. 
Thanks for all the replies about Boo. I will continue to post as he improves


----------



## Brightelf

Hugs to you.. big hugs to Boo!! You both have been through so very much. I know that you will be busy, getting Boo to be busy with those hindlimbs! Wishing a busy, successful active rehabilitation for sweetheart Boo!! 
Hugs
Patti and Grimm


----------



## middleofnowhere

Good luck to you and Boo with his recovery. I have been surprised by how much difference something simple like massage has made so I think you will be pleased too with his response.


----------



## chruby

Good luck to you!! Let us know how he progresses.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

WOW-I think that is a new one for here isn't it? I am sorry that you guys are going through this but know that OSU is top notch and so glad you got there-good for YOU! Please let us know how the massage is going.


----------



## maggs30

I hope all is well. OSU is a great school and they have a great vet school there. I know he will be in good hands. Good luck. (((hugs)))


----------



## Sanstar

Just wanted to give a quick update on Boo. It has been 2 weeks now since he first lost use of his hind legs. Well, he is doing better. He is able to stand up now. And he can even walk somewhat. He is still very wobbly when he walks, and he still doesn't always walk (will sometimes still drag himself) But with some encouragement he will stand up and walk. Also when he goes to the bathroom he can get his butt off the ground now, which is really good.
We took him with us to the park today because I could tell he really really wanted to go. He hasn't been there in 2 weeks and going to the park is something he absolutely loves. He did really good. He did try to follow Queenie down a really steep hill but we caught him in time before he did go all the way down. Anyway, it really made him happy to get out and go to the park with us. 
Everyday he seems to improve just a little bit. So we just try to keep him motivated yet not push him too hard. Just a little encouragement here and there is all he needs because he is very determined to start getting around like he did before.

Jamie


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

That is very good news! It sounds like the trip to the park was very therapeutic for him!!!


----------



## kshort

And that determination is what will keep him going. Great news! Way to go Boo!!!


----------



## LisaT

Great news on the improvement. fingers crossed that it continues!


----------



## GSD10

That is great news indeed! Yahoo for Boo


----------

